# After sex.



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

..what do you do? 
Roll over to the other side? 
Cuddle with your partner? 
Stay in the position you're in?
Smoke?
Shower?

Is it true that once sex is over men roll over to the other side as if nothing happened?


----------



## opensesame (Dec 19, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> ..what do you do?
> Roll over to the other side?
> Cuddle with your partner?
> Stay in the position you're in?
> ...


It's not as if nothing happened but I tend to immediately get the urge to get up and get a drink of water, use the toilet, maybe have a shower, generally refresh myself. This has occasionally been a source of confrontation down the years but I maintain it is genetic and I can't help it.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Cuddle for a period and then clean up.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> ..what do you do?
> Roll over to the other side?
> Cuddle with your partner?
> Stay in the position you're in?
> ...


What have your men done? That answer should settle the matter as to your last question.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Interlocutor said:


> What have your men done? That answer should settle the matter as to your last question.


I'm a virgin. Can't answer to the last question.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

We do the whole flopping on the bed, panting, omg, that was so awesome, I love you, etc. thing. Then I either put on a pair of his boxers (to catch the fallout) and go straight to sleep, or we get to the cleaning up and go about our day a little more flushed than usual. He's a cuddler, but I feel too warm and sticky right after, so he gets to stroke my arm for a while, and then I find him to cuddle with when I'm nice and cold again.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> ..what do you do?
> Roll over to the other side?
> Cuddle with your partner?
> Stay in the position you're in?
> ...


" Stay Inside " and enjoy the afterglow until she's ready to clean up and then I have a shower.

When I was single I used to get up , light a cigarette , get dressed.
Time to head home.
Now I _am_ home.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

it depends. if it was really intense, dont touch me for a minute, then a little cuddle, if it was just a fun laughed the whole way through, yea a longer cuddle.

if it summer, we might go out for a smoke, sometimes, i get back in the shower, we always have water next to the bed, even in the winter, in the summer, i dont really want to say "summer" but if its over 70, we have to trade favors for an iced cup, with say turning off the air, or heat.

its rare one of us will just turn away, we have to acknowledge the other one. if i give a bj, then i need a quick hug, or a least a high five, a nice squeeze, a ass slap, a quick kiss.

ifs its 90-95, dont touch me...its too hot for all that. we talked about what we would like what would work well for the other person, and how can one make the other feel loved and to appreciate efforts made.

there are times we just flop on our backs, and snore away.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> I'm a virgin. Can't answer to the last question.


Then do not worry... If and when you start having sex with men, you will see a wide variety of post-sex activities, even with the same man.

For example, sometimes I have wanted to cuddle badly, sometimes I have pushed my wife aside for some ventilation.

Sometimes my wife wants to cuddle, sometimes she wants to eat, sometimes she wants to kiss, sometimes she wants me the hell off of her.

But to think there might be something, "Is it true that men roll over..." that all men do is pretty juvenile.

You might have better asked, "Is it true that SOME men roll over..." and then it'd be a better but still juvenile question because obviously there will be SOME men out there that do exactly -insert any activity here that you can think of- somewhere out there in the world.

For the most part, men and women, many do like to bond physically, even lightly touching, after sex. Another good part, both men and women, need to cool off and don't need that closeness, and a small part I'M SURE will do almost any damned thing you can think of (crossword puzzles, checking Instagram, etc.) after sex. 

There is nothing special "Men do" unique to men... Men are just people like women in this regard.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

When I am spent it is very difficult to fight the urge to sleep - I don't need to roll over, I can just drift off in whatever position I'm in. Cuddling is good but don't be too offended if he drifts off right away.

After a quick nap I can be wide awake again, ready to keep cuddling, talking, getting up and doing something, or go again. But if there is nothing to do I will go to sleep (and I generally prefer sleeping on my side, often facing away from her - that used to annoy my ex W so much, but it wasn't that I didn't want to look at her, it's usually just cause my back was cold and my front was too warm). But it's not as if nothing happened, ever, I'm just truly content and enjoy taking it all in.

For afternoon sex I will get up and clean up a little, always need to pee soon after. I have never smoked.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

Ooooh... I forgot to mention what I do usually.

I like to cuddle a minute or two, get up, take off my contacts and clean them, and then steep a cup of Oolong or Green Tea... Maybe head back downstairs and finish killing a bottle my wife and I had been working on pre-sex if there was one.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> " Stay Inside " and enjoy the afterglow until she's ready to clean up and then I have a shower.


I like this one! 
I wanted to include this in the options I just didn't know how to say it lol.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Interlocutor said:


> You might have better asked, "Is it true that SOME men roll over..." and then it'd be a better but still juvenile question because obviously there will be SOME men out there that do exactly -insert any activity here that you can think of- somewhere out there in the world.
> .


I just heard a sex therapist on TV who said "*All* men roll over to the other side. You can bet on that! Men are all the same."

I was like "This couldn't be true.." (about ALL men). So I had to post it that way.


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> I just heard a sex therapist on TV who said "*All* men roll over to the other side. You can bet on that! Men are all the same."
> 
> I was like "This couldn't be true.." (about ALL men). So I had to post it that way.


Seriously? What a dumbass... These TV medics/therapists engage in some colorful and extreme personas they are almost cartoon-like sometimes, especially the sex ones...


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

no it's not true
in fact I'm more likely to roll over than he is hahaha
no more smokes for me so I guess it's just collapse in a sweaty heap until it's time to move


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> I like this one!
> I wanted to include this in the options I just didn't know how to say it lol.


It's one of the benefits of having sex in a marriage or LTR.
Don't have to wear condoms,
And no need to :
" _hurry up and get to hell out of here fast before she starts talking about love _" after sex.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> Is it true that once sex is over men roll over to the other side as if nothing happened?


Not for THIS man. I love to cuddle after sex. Actually, it is my wife who wants to go clean up. Now, to be sure, I don't know what it feels like to be "drippy" inside, but I would love to just stay there and bask in the afterglow. In fact, I would love to not do anything but fall asleep in each others arms. MMMMMM!!!


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

I always say time for a samich bit*c !!....LOL


I'm laughing because its an inside joke of ours and I do actualy say it to her after, then we lol and cuddle,


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

We'll cuddle for a while, usually need something to drink, clean up a bit. Running to shower right away or "too soon" is generally frowned upon (except during her period).


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> ..what do you do?
> Roll over to the other side?
> Cuddle with your partner?
> Stay in the position you're in?
> ...


Kiss, fondle, smooch, hug, lay in bed together, talk, pant, snuggle... 

Unless we're in a hurry to get somewhere, that's what we do. 

Sometimes we even talk about what was good (and not so good) about what we just did. 

It generally gets interrupted by the need to clean up the puddle so we can go to sleep (if at night) and / or shower if it's morning.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

romantic_guy said:


> Not for THIS man. I love to cuddle after sex. Actually, it is my wife who wants to go clean up. Now, to be sure, I don't know what it feels like to be "drippy" inside, but I would love to just stay there and bask in the afterglow. In fact, I would love to not do anything but fall asleep in each others arms. MMMMMM!!!


My wife used to be this way. Not anymore. Now she doesn't care about being c#m smeared.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

romantic_guy said:


> In fact, I would love to not do anything but fall asleep in each others arms. MMMMMM!!!


You're so romantic indeed! :smthumbup:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

After sex, I cuddle right up to my wife, hold her, until she gets too warm and "go away", you're too hot!!! Talk a bit and maybe give her a back rub.

We always laugh at who gets the dribble on their side of the bed....heh.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

It all depends on when.

If it is at night we'll usually spoon and go to sleep with her in my arms. That usually lasts until I wake up with my arm completely numb from being under her and I'll move then. Recently I've taken to swapping sides of the bed with her so we can spoon on the other side.

If it is a work morning, it usually ends with the both of us heading to the shower together.

On the weekends we'll hang out in bed together for a while if we don't have someplace to go to early. Often she'll lay her head on me and we'll hang out together for a while.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

romantic_guy said:


> Not for THIS man. I love to cuddle after sex. Actually, it is my wife who wants to go clean up. Now, to be sure, I don't know what it feels like to be "drippy" inside, but I would love to just stay there and bask in the afterglow. In fact, I would love to not do anything but fall asleep in each others arms. MMMMMM!!!


I find if you don't move out of the wet spot it's fine all night because it's stays body temperature, it's when one or the other moves out of it and it gets all cold and soggy that it sucks.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Get flannel sheets, they absorb better.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Different things depending on the guy and what is going on. There is no one thing that guys do after sex.

Smoking afterwards would be a no-no for me... he'd have to outside and then brush afterwards. I hate the smell of cigs.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Lon, tmi. Larry, but then flannel gets really crunchy.

Naked TV watching with a glass of wine happens on weekend afternoons.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

One of the nicest things after sex is that sound, peaceful sleep brought on by wonderfully intense intimate sexual activity and after that short but oh so restful sleep waking up next to your beloved.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> I just heard a sex therapist on TV who said "*All* men roll over to the other side. You can bet on that! Men are all the same."
> 
> I was like "This couldn't be true.." (about ALL men). So I had to post it that way.


In my experience this isn't true.

What happens after sex is as important to me as what happens before it. Immediately turning one's back after sharing something so intimate would indicate a lack of real intimacy, IMO.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Maneo said:


> One of the nicest things after sex is that sound, peaceful sleep brought on by wonderfully intense intimate sexual activity and after that short but oh so restful sleep waking up next to your beloved.



Yea...until the alarm goes off. Or until kids wake you up with children chatter. Or until you pop awake a hour later and run to the bathroom. Was the pee-gasim worth it??? Hmmm maybe


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

lovelygirl said:


> ..what do you do?
> Roll over to the other side?


Yeah, sometimes I like to change sides but we reposition our cuddles like instinct so we got quite used to each other.



> Cuddle with your partner?


Yeah it's nice except for the occasional dead arm or intense sweating in the middle of the night due to the body heat from time to time.



> Stay in the position you're in?


Yeah sometimes, when she wants me to stay inside for a while longer.



> Smoke?


Yeah, I just pull out a cigar with her wrapped around me and say to myself in the mirror in the ceiling "what a man"...

lol I'm kidding 



> Shower?


Yeah, when I have other sh-t to do.



> Is it true that once sex is over men roll over to the other side as if nothing happened?


Where in the world did you hear that? :scratchhead:

Also: Other stuff we do, we talk, we joke, we flirt, we confide in each other, we express ourselves to each other deeply. That's our ideal marital after-sex routine however sometimes I'm either still p-ssed over something or I have something else to do.



Pandakiss said:


> Yea...until the alarm goes off. Or until kids wake you up with children chatter. Or until you pop awake a hour later and run to the bathroom. Was the pee-gasim worth it??? Hmmm maybe


lol :smthumbup:


----------



## StargateFan (Nov 19, 2012)

All of the above just depends on the circumstances. 

When we were very young water, smokes and more bong hits were common. Now just water.

A couple of years ago she got into the habit of reaching for her iPhone. After a few times I let her know that was incredibly disrespectful and maybe she should think about just calling a lawyer. It stopped. 

Unless it is a quickie, at least 10 minutes of enjoying the moment.

Our inside joke is Cartmen from South Park. "Get your bit*h as* in the kitchen and make me some pie!!!" Only works after sex. 

I have tried a cream pie afterwards a few times. Interesting. 



OP I would say the most important thing is to make sure you never act like nothing just happened. Something special did happen and your mood and actions should reflect that. 

If your partner brings up exes or calls Mom, run, run, run far away and never look back.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Pandakiss said:


> Yea...until the alarm goes off. Or until kids wake you up with children chatter. Or until you pop awake a hour later and run to the bathroom. Was the pee-gasim worth it??? Hmmm maybe


Yes, all those things and more - mom calls, a delivery man knocks, on and on - can and do happen making those times when two lovers can nap together after intimacy all the more special.

That time in bed after making love you are still husband and wife, mom and dad, friends, partners but for those special moments you are the lovers you each gave your heart, soul and body to once and for always. It is not about sex. It is about sharing yourself with another to your very core. 

For us the bed is our special place where time and the world stop. Where we feel the safest in all the world. Even if it only lasts a minute or to. It re-energizes us, reconnects us with one another. It is a sublime moment of total peace and contentment like no other.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> For us the bed is our special place where time and the world stop. Where we feel the safest in all the world. Even if it only lasts a minute or to. It re-energizes us, reconnects us with one another. It is a sublime moment of total peace and contentment like no other.


Really? For me it just gives me backaches.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

talk about love for one another, cuddle than either go on with the day or cuddle and sleep. Or cuddle chill than do it again


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> In my experience this isn't true.
> 
> What happens after sex is as important to me as what happens before it. Immediately turning one's back after sharing something so intimate would indicate a lack of real intimacy, IMO.


I have to agree with this.
Besides real lack of intimacy it also includes a real lack of respect.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> I have to agree with this.
> Besides real lack of intimacy it also includes a real lack of respect.


doesn't anyone spoon anymore? Honestly as much as I love to stare into my partners eyes and look upon her face, it would feel awful for any act to break that to be interpreted as disrespectful. At some point reality clicks in and it sometimes is honestly more comfortable to not have to share each others humid stale breathing space for more than a few minutes. To me, it is respectful to allow your partner to do whatever makes them more comfortable, and if that means facing away for a bit by either partner that to me is important. It is nothing near the same as pretending the other person isn't there, I am quite good at cuddling from behind, or sideways, whatever direction I can somehow keep in cozy contact.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Lon said:


> doesn't anyone spoon anymore?


Yes, they do. We do, lots and lots. If I could sleep that way I would. I still have sleep apnea, so I have to eventually move back to my side and lay on my back so I can sleep the rest of the night.


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

wash.wear my clothes.cuddle for a while. roll to the other side.call the dogs to sleep beside me.hug them.fall asleep.
i've always had problem with sleeping since teenager,and furry companion soothes me better than sex or sleeping pills.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Lon said:


> doesn't anyone spoon anymore? Honestly as much as I love to stare into my partners eyes and look upon her face, it would feel awful for any act to break that to be interpreted as disrespectful. At some point reality clicks in and it sometimes is honestly more comfortable to not have to share each others humid stale breathing space for more than a few minutes. To me, it is respectful to allow your partner to do whatever makes them more comfortable, and if that means facing away for a bit by either partner that to me is important. It is nothing near the same as pretending the other person isn't there, I am quite good at cuddling from behind, or sideways, whatever direction I can somehow keep in cozy contact.


I think you might have misunderstood me for a bit. Turning away is perfectly fine as long as it doesn't happen right away as soon as you finish your orgasm. Im not talking about facing each other and staying in the same position all night long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

lovelygirl said:


> ..what do you do?
> Roll over to the other side?
> Cuddle with your partner?
> Stay in the position you're in?
> ...


 We generally shower/ take a bath before getting frisky... unless it's the am & a quickie...

Right after.... we either hold each other just a little, some tender words/ a little..."Oh baby you make me feel so gooood" type talk .....then we both get up to wash .....jump back in bed with 's on our faces & go right back to holding each other again.... I lay on his chest, his one hand reaches for my head & he plays with my hair (love that).....we may laugh a little, be mushy, all realm of emotions, talk could go in any direction.. or quiet...

Though one thing is certain....once he blows...(at least at night)....I sucked all the life out of him (Testosterone release = tiredness)....and he's shortly falling asleep on me.

Me, I'm not tired yet... back to TAM ! 

If earlier in the day ...our cuddling lasts longer / no falling asleep... but we always always always have some "*Afterglow*" time. On occasion, we have fallen asleep to wake in each others arms too. 



> Urban Dictionary: Afterglow
> 
> A sense of fulfillment, completeness, and general wellbeing that one feels after the effects of a psychoactive drug have faded, which can last from anywhere between one hour, and several days....
> 
> The look of contentment on a person's face after great sex.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> ..what do you do?
> Roll over to the other side?
> Cuddle with your partner?
> Stay in the position you're in?
> ...


No, not all men do and who ever said that was true was talking absolute bs. 

For my husband and I, we tend to stay in the same position until he "shrinks" and then we will go clean up(don't want to drip on the bed), but then return to bed and cuddle for a while. My husband and I both love physical touch and are always very touchy/cuddly. We do talk for a while, but typically my husband gets really sleepy after he orgasms, so it won't last too long after before he is fast asleep.


----------

